# Objects that are red and black



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Just what it says...*objects*...*NO PEOPLE*...*NO ANIMALS*


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)

Inspiration for Lady Gaga's next outfit....

Alright...bed time. Cya all tonight after work.


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


Not sure what that it but, it's cool none the less.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

@mike4lorie those pics are very pretty.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

http://imgur.com/bnAeBQG


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


No people sweetie...I see her. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

It's a lot harder than it looks finding stuff with no animals or people.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

No people no animals...I see a people


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)

Damn your ass. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

~SMH & laughing~ 
You two are something else. 
Glad to have ya posting.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

chic said:


> View attachment 107342


Bout damn time! Where you been woman? We were worried about you? You ok?


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

From the original post...
"*objects*...*NO PEOPLE*...*NO ANIMALS* "


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Ceege (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

If you all go back to the original post...it says *objects only...no people no animals*. I'd like to try to stick with that because it makes it more interesting. So let's try ok? Please?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 121416


When reptiles evolved into birds. Tastes like chicken, LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)

.........


----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2021)

This painting by Igor Morski.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 11:02 PM)




----------



## Ceege (Wednesday at 2:02 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 5:22 PM)




----------

